
I just warranty deeded my house into an Ethereum smart contract. AMA - znpy
https://www.reddit.com/r/ethereum/comments/7p155y/i_just_warranty_deeded_my_house_into_an_ethereum/
======
IntronExon
Hell of a way to try and pump, from the “act like a fool so as to lure even
greater fools into the pool” playbook. Of course reading some comments it
seems likely that this was not just one person, and probably not their
residence.

